# Vet Verdict



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello!

So the results are in  Took Bucky into the avian vet and got him all checked out. Currently he's at 33.5g which she said is lean, not underweight but to make sure he doesn't drop any lower than that. Going to buy some gram kitchen scales tomorrow morning.

Everything else is fine, but sadly we found out he has a crop infection!! 
Apparently it's a common one in weaning birds but he has too many 'normal bacteria' floating around in his crop causing him to be depressed, fluffed up a little and having such varying poos.

To treat this, he's on the penicillin derivative Augmentin Duo 400 receiving 0.04mL every 12 hours (so twice a day) until next Friday where she said to call up to report his progress and possibly book a second appointment.

Initially, I was going to make this thread to ask how to get him to take his medicine but he actually loves it! It's kind of weird, but I put the syringe to his mouth and he thought it was feeding time (note he has never been fed by a syringe since I took him from the nest) and he swallowed it all. I fed him immediately after as I was looking up how to give it and it needs to be given just before he starts eating as per the augmentin 400 dosage instruction thingos. Is that correct?

So I was right in trusting my gut instinct that there was something just a bit off about him . Apparently it's not too serious but if it had had a chance to develop it could have become worse (she said it either clears up on its own or it gets worse) so better to be safe than sorry.

Not that I like discussing finances with people online, but the whole thing cost $150 - $200 AUD to get his consultation, gram stain and the antibiotics. Is this normal avian price?

I'm not complaining, but I just want to make sure this is the right avian vet for me as there is another one the exact same distance away and I was wondering if there would be a big variance in prices 

Anyway he's sleeping with his brother now (who I still have yet to name) and being all happy. Getting three formula feedings a day again just to make sure his stomach flora isn't upset during the whole antibiotic process and so he can heal properly .

Thanks for reading another one of my super long threads about Mr Bucky Beak!!

Just so relieved we figured out what it was 
-- Maddie


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor Bucky I hope he gets well soon. How cute that he likes his medicine


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So lucky for you Bucky likes his medicine , I am very happy for you and he.
Regarding prices that sounds reasonable to me and if you are happy with the way they treated Bucky and you felt they were confident and most importantly knowledgeable I would stay with that vet and build up a relationship. :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is great news, you did the best thing and got him checked out quickly, and that will make clearing the infection up easier. As far as pricing goes, I would be surprised if the other vet's prices aren't close to the same, and comparatively I have paid more for similar services here...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Maddie,

I'm so glad you took Bucky to the Avian vet promptly for the proper diagnosis and treatment protocol. :thumbsup:

The cost for Bucky's visit and medication sounds about right. 
Basic exams in the US Washington DC area range between $75.00 and $100.00 and then any tests, medications, etc. quickly increase the total.

Sending lots of good wishes for Bucky to have a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome thank you so much guys  I'm really hoping he makes a full recovery as well. Glad I caught it early and he has certainly started perking up already!! 

Happily chirping away, I'm about to order a new cage for him but I will ask the questions regarding that in a different thread!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Avian medicine is such a specialized field. My vet is at Uni - on the Gatton campus and he costs $120 just to say hello! 

Did you go to the Chermside guy? They're excellent too.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad he's doing better today and that he actually likes his medicine! Maybe it tastes like millet?  

Keep us posted on this little one


----------

